# [x11] dual-head konfiguration

## der_flo

hallo!

[ja, ich hab nach einer eventuellen antwort schon im forum gesucht]

also: ich habe folgendes:

einen shuttle spacewalker ss40g mit sis-gfx, einen fernseher und einen monitor.

ich möchte:

auf dem fernseher mythtv oder ähnliches laufen lassen, und über den monitor gleichzeitig am rechner arbeiten können.

(2 getrennte xserver?)

ich habe mich gefragt, ob sich folgendes irgendwie realisieren lässt:

(start)->

xserver am tv wird gestartet und kdm meldet automatisch einen user an

xserver am monitor wird gestartet und kdm is da.

->mit F7 und F8 kann ich die steuerung (tastatur und maus) irgendwie umschalten.

bis jetzt gingen alle meine versuche ins leere, aber vielleicht habt ihr ja sowas schon mal konfiguriert.

----------

## zielscheibe

Einfach mal nach Xinerama suchen, damit bekommst du einen 2. virtuellen Desktop, den du simultan bedienen kannst. Die Einschränkung dabei ist, daß nur ein User gleichzeitig die Steuerung vornehmen kann.

Wenn du 2 unabhängige Xserver einsetzen möchtest, brauchst du entweder eine Matrox-Grafikkarte oder 2 verschiedene Grakas in deinem Rechner + 2 sets an Tastaturen/Mäusen sowie den Backstreetrubypatch.

Solltest du an der 2. Möglichkeit Gefallen finden, melde dich nochmal. Habe selbst so eine Multiuserplattform in extremer Puzzlearbeit eingerichtet und könnte dir die fertige Lösung uploaden, um deine Freizeit zu schonen.

Grüße

----------

## der_flo

bei xinerama habe ich das problem, das ich den monitor ums verrecken nicht als primären screen definieren kann. will ich das machen, dann verwendet er die tv-auslösung auf dem monitor und umgekehrt.

wenn ihr mir da natürlich helfen könnt ...

"2. möglichkeit": brauch ich da zwingend 2 grafikkarten? ohne tastatur/maus könnte ich auskommen (lirc), zur not hätte ich da auch noch welche rumliegen. jetzt extra noch eine gfx-karte einbauen... (ne alte hätt ich schon noch daheim...)

----------

## zielscheibe

Poste doch mal deine XF86Config/xorg.conf, eigentlich sollte die Definition der screens kein Problem sein.

So long

----------

## _hephaistos_

hallo,

ich weiß jetzt nicht, ob das geht, aber: 

 man kann schon unabhängige XSessions gleichzeitig laufen haben AFAIK

schau dir mal /etc/X11//xdm/Xservers und falls du kde hast /usr/kde/3.2/share/config/kdm/Xservers an.

da kann man normalerweise die Xservers konfigurieren...

hth,

ciao

----------

## zielscheibe

@hephaistos6

Das geht prinzipiell schon, nur muß der X-server auf unterschiedliche VTs gelegt werden, mit dem Ergebnis, daß man nur einen Server bedienen kann (ohne patches). 

Da ist Xinerama schon sinnvoller.

----------

## _hephaistos_

aha - sorry, wusste ich nicht.

hab meinen laptop monitor und passt  :Smile:  (und ein paarmal via externen anschluss einen 2. monitor, das geht mit funktionstasten..)

----------

## schmutzfinger

ich hatte das mal eine zeit lang laufen. wenn du einen Xserver für beide screens nimmst dann bekommst du probleme mit glx. die 2.karte bremst dann einfach ungemein. wenn man aber 2 server hat dann sieht man das bild nicht parrallel, sondern nur dann, wenn man mit strg+alt+f7 o. f8 wechselt. ich poste einfach mal auszüge aus meiner config, wo beide screens von einem server benutzt werden.

```

......

Section "Monitor"

  Identifier   "Monitor[0]"

  HorizSync    31.5 - 64.3

  VertRefresh  50.0 - 70.0

  ModelName    "767v2"

  VendorName   "BenQ"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

  Option       "CalcAlgorithm" "CheckDesktopGeometry"

  HorizSync    30-70

  Identifier   "Monitor[1]"

  ModelName    "1770B"

  VendorName   "MAGIC"

  VertRefresh  50-120

EndSection

Section "Screen"

  DefaultDepth 24

  SubSection "Display"

    Depth      24

    Modes      "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600"  "640x480" 

  EndSubSection

......

  Device       "Device[0]"

  Identifier   "Screen[0]"

  Monitor      "Monitor[0]"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

 DefaultDepth 24

 SubSection "Display"

  Depth      24

  Modes      "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

 EndSubSection

.........

  Device       "Device[1]"

  Identifier   "Screen[1]"

  Monitor      "Monitor[1]"

EndSection

Section "Device"

  BoardName    "GeForce4 MX 440"

  BusID        "1:0:0"

  Driver       "nvidia"

  Identifier   "Device[0]"

  Screen       0

  Option       "Rotate" "off"

  VendorName   "NVidia"

  Option        "NoLogo" "1"

EndSection

Section "Device"

  Identifier  "Device[1]"

  Driver      "ati"

  BusID       "PCI:0:11:0"

  ChipId      0x4752

  ChipRev     0x27

EndSection

Section "ServerLayout"

  Identifier   "single"

  InputDevice  "Keyboard[0]" "CoreKeyboard"

  InputDevice  "Mouse[0]" "CorePointer"

  Option       "Clone" "off"

  Option       "Xinerama" "off"

  Screen       "Screen[0]"

EndSection

Section "ServerLayout"

  Identifier   "multi"

  InputDevice  "Keyboard[0]" "CoreKeyboard"

  InputDevice  "Mouse[0]" "CorePointer"

  Option       "Clone" "off"

  Option       "Xinerama" "off"

  Screen       "Screen[0]"

  Screen       "Screen[1]" LeftOf "Screen[0]"

EndSection

```

dann kann man mit z.B 

```

xinit /etc/X11/Sessions/fluxbox -- :1 -layout multi 

```

mal testweise fluxbox mit beiden screens starten.

wenn einer ne lösung hat, wie ich zwei server gleichzeitig anzeigen kann und beim wechseln nur die InputDevices "übertrage". würde ich mich freuen wenn er sie möglichst ausfühlich postet. 

@zielscheibe bei dir hab ich da doch sowas von patches rausgehört

----------

## der_flo

Hier mal meine datei:

ich starte mit

startx -layout dualhead

nur eben, dass der tv dann der primäre is. wenn ich das ändere (mit "screen" und so), dann gibt es die bereits beschriebenen probleme.

xinerama is nix für mich, weil der tv ned ständig an is und das ganze nur probleme macht, z.b. bei fenstern, die mitten im desktop angezeigt werden (hälfte ned sichtbar ohne glotze  :Sad:  )

```

Section "Files"

  FontPath     "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/misc:unscaled"

  FontPath     "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/local"

  FontPath     "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi:unscaled"

  FontPath     "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi:unscaled"

  FontPath     "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/Type1"

  FontPath     "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/Speedo"

  FontPath     "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/cyrillic"

  FontPath     "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/truetype"

  FontPath     "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/CID"

  FontPath     "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/xtest"

EndSection

Section "ServerFlags"

  Option       "AllowMouseOpenFail"

EndSection

Section "Module"

  Load         "dbe"

  Load         "type1"

  Load         "speedo"

  Load         "freetype"

  Load         "extmod"

  Load         "glx"

  Load          "dri"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

  Driver       "Keyboard"

  Identifier   "Keyboard[0]"

  Option       "Protocol" "Standard"

  Option       "XkbLayout" "de"

  Option       "XkbModel" "pc105"

  Option       "XkbRules" "xfree86"

  Option       "XkbVariant" "nodeadkeys"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

  Driver       "mouse"

  Identifier   "Mouse[1]"

  Option       "Device" "/dev/mouse"

  Option       "Protocol" "imps/2"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

  HorizSync    28-96

  Identifier   "Monitor[0]"

  ModelName    "MICROSCAN G710"

  Option       "DPMS"

  VendorName   "ADI"

  VertRefresh  50-160

  UseModes     "Modes[0]"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

  Identifier   "TV"

  VendorName   "Sony"

  ModelName   "KV31L60"

EndSection

Section "Modes"

  Identifier   "Modes[0]"

  Modeline    "1280x1024" 105.15 1280 1360 1496 1712 1024 1025 1028 1059

  Modeline    "1280x1024" 125.14 1280 1368 1504 1728 1024 1025 1028 1065

  Modeline    "1280x1024" 145.69 1280 1376 1512 1744 1024 1025 1028 1071

  Modeline    "1280x1024" 165.29 1280 1376 1512 1744 1024 1025 1028 1077

  Modeline    "1280x1024" 186.80 1280 1376 1520 1760 1024 1025 1028 1083

  Modeline    "1280x1024" 207.19 1280 1376 1520 1760 1024 1025 1028 1090

  Modeline    "1280x1024" 229.69 1280 1384 1528 1776 1024 1025 1028 1096

  Modeline    "1280x1024" 250.74 1280 1384 1528 1776 1024 1025 1028 1103

  Modeline    "1280x1024" 271.80 1280 1384 1528 1776 1024 1025 1028 1109

  Modeline    "1024x768" 61.89 1024 1080 1184 1344 768 769 772 794

  Modeline    "1024x768" 73.89 1024 1080 1192 1360 768 769 772 799

  Modeline    "1024x768" 86.18 1024 1088 1200 1376 768 769 772 803

  Modeline    "1024x768" 97.84 1024 1088 1200 1376 768 769 772 808

  Modeline    "1024x768" 110.91 1024 1096 1208 1392 768 769 772 813

  Modeline    "1024x768" 122.97 1024 1096 1208 1392 768 769 772 818

  Modeline    "1024x768" 136.57 1024 1104 1216 1408 768 769 772 822

  Modeline    "1024x768" 149.05 1024 1104 1216 1408 768 769 772 827

  Modeline    "1024x768" 161.66 1024 1104 1216 1408 768 769 772 832

  Modeline    "800x600" 36.88 800 832 912 1024 600 601 604 621

  Modeline    "800x600" 44.13 800 840 920 1040 600 601 604 624

  Modeline    "800x600" 51.73 800 840 928 1056 600 601 604 628

  Modeline    "800x600" 58.73 800 840 928 1056 600 601 604 632

  Modeline    "800x600" 66.71 800 848 936 1072 600 601 604 635

  Modeline    "800x600" 73.98 800 848 936 1072 600 601 604 639

  Modeline    "800x600" 82.55 800 856 944 1088 600 601 604 643

  Modeline    "800x600" 90.10 800 856 944 1088 600 601 604 647

  Modeline    "800x600" 97.59 800 856 944 1088 600 601 604 650

  Modeline    "640x480" 23.06 640 656 720 800 480 481 484 497

  Modeline    "640x480" 27.74 640 664 728 816 480 481 484 500

  Modeline    "640x480" 32.64 640 672 736 832 480 481 484 503

  Modeline    "640x480" 36.97 640 672 736 832 480 481 484 505

  Modeline    "640x480" 42.22 640 680 744 848 480 481 484 508

  Modeline    "640x480" 46.80 640 680 744 848 480 481 484 511

  Modeline    "640x480" 51.43 640 680 744 848 480 481 484 514

  Modeline    "640x480" 57.18 640 680 752 864 480 481 484 517

  Modeline    "640x480" 62.12 640 680 752 864 480 481 484 521

  Modeline    "1152x864" 140.45 1152 1232 1360 1568 864 865 868 914

EndSection

Section "Screen"

  DefaultDepth 24

  SubSection "Display"

    Depth      16

    Modes      "1152x864" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480" 

  EndSubSection

  SubSection "Display"

    Depth      24

    Modes      "1152x864" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480" 

  EndSubSection

  SubSection "Display"

    Depth      8

    Modes      "1152x864" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480" 

  EndSubSection

  Device       "Device[0]"

  Identifier   "Screen[0]"

  Monitor      "Monitor[0]"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

  Identifier   "Screen[1]"

  Device   "Device[1]"

  DefaultDepth   24

  SubSection "Display"

   Depth 16

   Modes "800x600" "640x480"

  EndSubSection

  SubSection "Display"

   Depth 24 

   Modes "800x600" "640x480"

  EndSubSection

  Monitor   "TV"

EndSection

Section "Device"

  BoardName    "SiS650"

  BusID        "1:0:0"

  Driver       "sis"

  Identifier   "Device[0]"

  VendorName   "SiS"

  Option   "ForceCRT1"   "on"

  Option   "ForceCRT1Type"   "VGA"

  Option   "EnableSiSCtrl" "true"

#  Screen   0 

  Screen        1

EndSection

Section "Device"

  BoardName   "SiS650"

  Driver   "sis"

  Identifier   "Device[1]"

  BusID      "1:0:0"

#  Option   "ForceCRT2" "on"

  Option   "ForceCRT2Type"   "TV"

  Option   "EnableSiSCtrl" "true"

#  Screen   1

  Screen   0

EndSection

Section "ServerLayout"

  Identifier   "dualhead"

  InputDevice  "Keyboard[0]" "CoreKeyboard"

  InputDevice  "Mouse[1]" "CorePointer"

  Option       "Clone" "off"

  Option       "Xinerama" "off"

  Screen       "Screen[1]"

  Screen       "Screen[0]"  RightOf "Screen[1]"

#  Screen "Screen[0]"

#  Screen "Screen[1]" # RightOf "Screen[0]"

EndSection

Section "ServerLayout"

  Identifier   "tv-mode"

  InputDevice  "Keyboard[0]" "CoreKeyboard"

  InputDevice  "Mouse[1]" "CorePointer"

  Option       "Clone" "off"

  Option       "Xinerama" "off"

  Screen       "Screen[1]"

EndSection

Section "ServerLayout"

  Identifier   "monitor-mode"

  InputDevice  "Keyboard[0]" "CoreKeyboard"

  InputDevice  "Mouse[1]" "CorePointer"

  Option       "Clone" "off"

  Option       "Xinerama" "off"

  Screen       "Screen[0]"

EndSection

Section "DRI"

#    Group      "video"

    Mode       0660

EndSection

```

----------

## zielscheibe

@schmutzfinger

Wenn es nur ein 2. Desktop sein soll, dann reicht Xinerama aus. Dafür braucht man nur eine etwas aktuellere Graka (oder 2 Verschiedene) mit 2 Monitoranschlüssen, 1 Server-Layout und Gnome/KDE. Die WMs erstellen dann einen 2. virtuellen Desktop, den man durch Ziehen des Mauszeigers in den jeweiligen screen für eine Eingabe aktiviert. 

Die Patches auf die ich mich bezogen habe (Backstreet-ruby) leisten dies auch und gehen darüber hinaus. Es ist nunmehr möglich 2 unterschiedliche Nutzer an einem Rechner simultan arbeiten zu lassen, ohne sich peripher zu Tangieren. Praktisch heißt das, daß von meinen Rechner ein 10 m langes VGA-Kabel+Netzwerkabel (für Tastatur und Maus) zu meinem WG-Mitbewohner verläuft. Dieser kann sich, sobald der Rechner läuft, einloggen und arbeiten ohne das das meine Rechnernutzung einschränkt.

Weitere Infos auf:

http://disjunkt.com/dualhead/

http://linuxconsole.sourceforge.net/

usw.

Da die nötigen Patches/Konfigs, besonders für den 2.6 Kernel, unter ständiger Entwicklung stehen (keine releases), habe ich angeboten diese bereitzustellen. Selbst habe ich mehrere Wochen probieren müssen, um die Lösung zum Laufen zu bringen. Dies wollte ich Anderen ersparen.

Grüße

----------

## firefly

hi ,

probier mal aus in dem du 2 x-sessions startest , einmal mit tv-mode layout und die andere session mit dem monitor-mode layout.

```
$> startx -- -layout monitor-mode 
```

```
$> startx -- -layout tv-mode :1 
```

dann solltest du die eine Xsession nur auf den TV haben und die andere nur auf deinem Monitor

da du eh auf dem TV nur mythtv laufen lassen(und bestimmt nichts mit 3d) willst wäre es vieleicht sinnvoll das ganze in zwei getrennte X-configs zu trennen. Und dabei in der X-config für den TV die Unterstützung für 3D-Beschleunigung abzuschalten.

```
$> startx -- -config <X-Config datei für Monitor> 
```

```
$> startx -- -config <X-Config datei für TV> :1 
```

gruß

firefly

----------

## der_flo

@ firefly: 

ich starte den ersten server ... ok

ich starte den zweiten server ... beiden rauchen ab.

xf-log:

```

This is a pre-release version of XFree86, and is not supported in any

way.  Bugs may be reported to XFree86@XFree86.Org and patches submitted

to fixes@XFree86.Org.  Before reporting bugs in pre-release versions,

please check the latest version in the XFree86 CVS repository

(http://www.XFree86.Org/cvs).

XFree86 Version 4.3.0.1

Release Date: 15 August 2003

X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0, Release 6.6

Build Operating System: Linux 2.6.5-gentoo-r1 i686 [ELF] 

Build Date: 02 May 2004

   Before reporting problems, check http://www.XFree86.Org/

   to make sure that you have the latest version.

Module Loader present

Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

         (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

         (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(==) Log file: "/var/log/XFree86.1.log", Time: Tue Jun 29 17:54:31 2004

(==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/XF86Config-4"

(++) ServerLayout "tv-mode"

(**) |-->Screen "Screen[1]" (0)

(**) |   |-->Monitor "TV"

(**) |   |-->Device "Device[1]"

(**) |-->Input Device "Keyboard[0]"

(**) Option "Protocol" "Standard"

(**) Option "XkbRules" "xfree86"

(**) XKB: rules: "xfree86"

(**) Option "XkbModel" "pc105"

(**) XKB: model: "pc105"

(**) Option "XkbLayout" "de"

(**) XKB: layout: "de"

(**) Option "XkbVariant" "nodeadkeys"

(**) XKB: variant: "nodeadkeys"

(==) Keyboard: CustomKeycode disabled

(**) |-->Input Device "Mouse[1]"

(WW) The directory "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/xtest" does not exist.

   Entry deleted from font path.

(**) FontPath set to "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/misc:unscaled,/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/local,/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi:unscaled,/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi:unscaled,/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/Type1,/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/Speedo,/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/cyrillic,/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/truetype,/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/CID"

(==) RgbPath set to "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/rgb"

(==) ModulePath set to "/usr/X11R6/lib/modules"

(**) Option "AllowMouseOpenFail"

(**) Option "Xinerama" "off"

Using vt 8

(--) using VT number 8

(WW) Open APM failed (/dev/apm_bios) (No such file or directory)

(II) Module ABI versions:

   XFree86 ANSI C Emulation: 0.2

   XFree86 Video Driver: 0.6

   XFree86 XInput driver : 0.4

   XFree86 Server Extension : 0.2

   XFree86 Font Renderer : 0.4

(II) Loader running on linux

(II) LoadModule: "bitmap"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/fonts/libbitmap.a

(II) Module bitmap: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

   compiled for 4.3.0.1, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: XFree86 Font Renderer

   ABI class: XFree86 Font Renderer, version 0.4

(II) Loading font Bitmap

(II) LoadModule: "pcidata"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/libpcidata.a

(II) Module pcidata: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

   compiled for 4.3.0.1, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: XFree86 Video Driver, version 0.6

(II) PCI: Probing config type using method 1

(II) PCI: Config type is 1

(II) PCI: stages = 0x03, oldVal1 = 0x00000cf8, mode1Res1 = 0x00000cf8

(II) PCI: PCI scan (all values are in hex)

(II) PCI: 00:00:0: chip 1039,0740 card 1039,0740 rev 01 class 06,00,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:01:0: chip 1039,0001 card 0000,0000 rev 00 class 06,04,00 hdr 01

(II) PCI: 00:02:0: chip 1039,0961 card 0000,0000 rev 00 class 06,01,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:02:1: chip 1039,0016 card 0000,0000 rev 00 class 0c,05,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:02:2: chip 1039,7001 card 1039,7001 rev 07 class 0c,03,10 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:02:3: chip 1039,7001 card 1039,7001 rev 07 class 0c,03,10 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:02:5: chip 1039,5513 card 1039,5513 rev d0 class 01,01,80 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:0a:0: chip 13f6,0111 card 1297,f440 rev 10 class 04,01,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:0c:0: chip 1131,7146 card 13c2,0000 rev 01 class 04,80,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:0f:0: chip 10ec,8139 card 10ec,8139 rev 10 class 02,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:10:0: chip 11c1,5811 card 1297,f024 rev 04 class 0c,00,10 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 01:00:0: chip 1039,6325 card 1039,6325 rev 00 class 03,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: End of PCI scan

(II) Host-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 0: bridge is at (0:0:0), (0,0,1), BCTRL: 0x0008 (VGA_EN is set)

(II) Bus 0 I/O range:

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0000ffff (0x10000) IX[B]

(II) Bus 0 non-prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

(II) Bus 0 prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

(II) PCI-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 1: bridge is at (0:1:0), (0,1,1), BCTRL: 0x000c (VGA_EN is set)

(II) Bus 1 I/O range:

   [0] -1   0   0x0000d000 - 0x0000d0ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0x0000d400 - 0x0000d4ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0x0000d800 - 0x0000d8ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x0000dc00 - 0x0000dcff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) Bus 1 non-prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0xec000000 - 0xec0fffff (0x100000) MX[B]

(II) Bus 1 prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0xe0000000 - 0xe7ffffff (0x8000000) MX[B]

(II) PCI-to-ISA bridge:

(II) Bus -1: bridge is at (0:2:0), (0,-1,-1), BCTRL: 0x0008 (VGA_EN is set)

(--) PCI:*(1:0:0) Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] SiS650/651/M650/740 PCI/AGP VGA Display Adapter rev 0, Mem @ 0xe0000000/27, 0xec000000/17, I/O @ 0xd000/7

(II) Addressable bus resource ranges are

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0000ffff (0x10000) IX[B]

(II) OS-reported resource ranges:

   [0] -1   0   0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

   [1] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [2] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) PCI Memory resource overlap reduced 0xe8000000 from 0xebffffff to 0xe7ffffff

(II) Active PCI resource ranges:

   [0] -1   0   0xec104000 - 0xec104fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0xec103000 - 0xec1030ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0xec102000 - 0xec1021ff (0x200) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0xec101000 - 0xec101fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0xec100000 - 0xec100fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0xe8000000 - 0xe7ffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

   [6] -1   0   0xec000000 - 0xec01ffff (0x20000) MX[B](B)

   [7] -1   0   0xe0000000 - 0xe7ffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

   [8] -1   0   0x0000e400 - 0x0000e4ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [9] -1   0   0x0000e000 - 0x0000e0ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [10] -1   0   0x00004000 - 0x0000400f (0x10) IX[B]

   [11] -1   0   0x00001080 - 0x0000109f (0x20) IX[B]

   [12] -1   0   0x0000d000 - 0x0000d07f (0x80) IX[B](B)

(II) Active PCI resource ranges after removing overlaps:

   [0] -1   0   0xec104000 - 0xec104fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0xec103000 - 0xec1030ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0xec102000 - 0xec1021ff (0x200) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0xec101000 - 0xec101fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0xec100000 - 0xec100fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0xe8000000 - 0xe7ffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

   [6] -1   0   0xec000000 - 0xec01ffff (0x20000) MX[B](B)

   [7] -1   0   0xe0000000 - 0xe7ffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

   [8] -1   0   0x0000e400 - 0x0000e4ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [9] -1   0   0x0000e000 - 0x0000e0ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [10] -1   0   0x00004000 - 0x0000400f (0x10) IX[B]

   [11] -1   0   0x00001080 - 0x0000109f (0x20) IX[B]

   [12] -1   0   0x0000d000 - 0x0000d07f (0x80) IX[B](B)

(II) OS-reported resource ranges after removing overlaps with PCI:

   [0] -1   0   0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

   [1] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [2] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) All system resource ranges:

   [0] -1   0   0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

   [1] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [2] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0xec104000 - 0xec104fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0xec103000 - 0xec1030ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0xec102000 - 0xec1021ff (0x200) MX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0xec101000 - 0xec101fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [9] -1   0   0xec100000 - 0xec100fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [10] -1   0   0xe8000000 - 0xe7ffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

   [11] -1   0   0xec000000 - 0xec01ffff (0x20000) MX[B](B)

   [12] -1   0   0xe0000000 - 0xe7ffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

   [13] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [14] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [15] -1   0   0x0000e400 - 0x0000e4ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [16] -1   0   0x0000e000 - 0x0000e0ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [17] -1   0   0x00004000 - 0x0000400f (0x10) IX[B]

   [18] -1   0   0x00001080 - 0x0000109f (0x20) IX[B]

   [19] -1   0   0x0000d000 - 0x0000d07f (0x80) IX[B](B)

(II) LoadModule: "dbe"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/extensions/libdbe.a

(II) Module dbe: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

   compiled for 4.3.0.1, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: XFree86 Server Extension

   ABI class: XFree86 Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading extension DOUBLE-BUFFER

(II) LoadModule: "type1"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/fonts/libtype1.a

(II) Module type1: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

   compiled for 4.3.0.1, module version = 1.0.2

   Module class: XFree86 Font Renderer

   ABI class: XFree86 Font Renderer, version 0.4

(II) Loading font Type1

(II) Loading font CID

(II) LoadModule: "speedo"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/fonts/libspeedo.a

(II) Module speedo: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

   compiled for 4.3.0.1, module version = 1.0.1

   Module class: XFree86 Font Renderer

   ABI class: XFree86 Font Renderer, version 0.4

(II) Loading font Speedo

(II) LoadModule: "freetype"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/fonts/libfreetype.a

(II) Module freetype: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

   compiled for 4.3.0.1, module version = 2.0.2

   Module class: XFree86 Font Renderer

   ABI class: XFree86 Font Renderer, version 0.4

(II) Loading font FreeType

(II) LoadModule: "extmod"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/extensions/libextmod.a

(II) Module extmod: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

   compiled for 4.3.0.1, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: XFree86 Server Extension

   ABI class: XFree86 Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading extension SHAPE

(II) Loading extension MIT-SUNDRY-NONSTANDARD

(II) Loading extension BIG-REQUESTS

(II) Loading extension SYNC

(II) Loading extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER

(II) Loading extension XC-MISC

(II) Loading extension XFree86-VidModeExtension

(II) Loading extension XFree86-Misc

(II) Loading extension XFree86-DGA

(II) Loading extension DPMS

(II) Loading extension FontCache

(II) Loading extension TOG-CUP

(II) Loading extension Extended-Visual-Information

(II) Loading extension XVideo

(II) Loading extension XVideo-MotionCompensation

(II) Loading extension X-Resource

(II) LoadModule: "glx"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/extensions/libglx.a

(II) Module glx: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

   compiled for 4.3.0.1, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: XFree86 Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading sub module "GLcore"

(II) LoadModule: "GLcore"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/extensions/libGLcore.a

(II) Module GLcore: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

   compiled for 4.3.0.1, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: XFree86 Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading extension GLX

(II) LoadModule: "dri"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/extensions/libdri.a

(II) Module dri: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

   compiled for 4.3.0.1, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: XFree86 Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading sub module "drm"

(II) LoadModule: "drm"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/linux/libdrm.a

(II) Module drm: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

   compiled for 4.3.0.1, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: XFree86 Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading extension XFree86-DRI

(II) LoadModule: "sis"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/sis_drv.o

(II) Module sis: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

   compiled for 4.3.0.1, module version = 0.7.0

   Module class: XFree86 Video Driver

   ABI class: XFree86 Video Driver, version 0.6

(II) LoadModule: "mouse"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/input/mouse_drv.o

(II) Module mouse: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

   compiled for 4.3.0.1, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: XFree86 XInput Driver

   ABI class: XFree86 XInput driver, version 0.4

(II) SIS: driver for SiS chipsets: SIS5597/5598, SIS530/620,

   SIS6326/AGP/DVD, SIS300/305, SIS630/730, SIS540, SIS315, SIS315H,

   SIS315PRO, SIS550, SIS650/M650/651/740, SIS330(Xabre),

   SIS660/661FX/M661FX/M661MX/741/760

(II) Primary Device is: PCI 01:00:0

(--) Chipset SIS650/M650/651/740 found

(II) resource ranges after xf86ClaimFixedResources() call:

   [0] -1   0   0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

   [1] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [2] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0xec104000 - 0xec104fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0xec103000 - 0xec1030ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0xec102000 - 0xec1021ff (0x200) MX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0xec101000 - 0xec101fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [9] -1   0   0xec100000 - 0xec100fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [10] -1   0   0xe8000000 - 0xe7ffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

   [11] -1   0   0xec000000 - 0xec01ffff (0x20000) MX[B](B)

   [12] -1   0   0xe0000000 - 0xe7ffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

   [13] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [14] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [15] -1   0   0x0000e400 - 0x0000e4ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [16] -1   0   0x0000e000 - 0x0000e0ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [17] -1   0   0x00004000 - 0x0000400f (0x10) IX[B]

   [18] -1   0   0x00001080 - 0x0000109f (0x20) IX[B]

   [19] -1   0   0x0000d000 - 0x0000d07f (0x80) IX[B](B)

(II) resource ranges after probing:

   [0] -1   0   0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

   [1] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [2] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0xec104000 - 0xec104fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0xec103000 - 0xec1030ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0xec102000 - 0xec1021ff (0x200) MX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0xec101000 - 0xec101fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [9] -1   0   0xec100000 - 0xec100fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [10] -1   0   0xe8000000 - 0xe7ffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

   [11] -1   0   0xec000000 - 0xec01ffff (0x20000) MX[B](B)

   [12] -1   0   0xe0000000 - 0xe7ffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

   [13] 0   0   0x000a0000 - 0x000affff (0x10000) MS[B]

   [14] 0   0   0x000b0000 - 0x000b7fff (0x8000) MS[B]

   [15] 0   0   0x000b8000 - 0x000bffff (0x8000) MS[B]

   [16] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [17] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [18] -1   0   0x0000e400 - 0x0000e4ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [19] -1   0   0x0000e000 - 0x0000e0ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [20] -1   0   0x00004000 - 0x0000400f (0x10) IX[B]

   [21] -1   0   0x00001080 - 0x0000109f (0x20) IX[B]

   [22] -1   0   0x0000d000 - 0x0000d07f (0x80) IX[B](B)

   [23] 0   0   0x000003b0 - 0x000003bb (0xc) IS[B]

   [24] 0   0   0x000003c0 - 0x000003df (0x20) IS[B]

(II) Setting vga for screen 0.

(II) Loading sub module "vgahw"

(II) LoadModule: "vgahw"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/libvgahw.a

(II) Module vgahw: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

   compiled for 4.3.0.1, module version = 0.1.0

   ABI class: XFree86 Video Driver, version 0.6

(II) SIS(0): SiS driver (2003/10/31-1) by Thomas Winischhofer <thomas@winischhofer.net>

(II) SIS(0): Compiled for XFree86 4.3.0.1

(II) SIS(0): See http://www.winischhofer.net/linuxsisvga.shtml for documentation and updates

(--) SIS(0): This adapter is primary display adapter

(II) SIS(0): vgaHWGetIOBase: hwp->IOBase is 0x03d0, hwp->PIOOffset is 0x0000

(II) Loading sub module "ramdac"

(II) LoadModule: "ramdac"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/libramdac.a

(II) Module ramdac: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

   compiled for 4.3.0.1, module version = 0.1.0

   ABI class: XFree86 Video Driver, version 0.6

(--) SIS(0): fb0: SiS kernel fb driver (sisfb) 1.6.25 detected (PCI: 01:00.0)

(--) SIS(0): sisfb: memory heap starts at 31744KB

(--) SIS(0): sisfb: using video mode 0x30

(--) SIS(0): sisfb: reserved hardware cursor, using SiS315/330 MMIO command queue

(--) SIS(0): Relocated IO registers at 0xD000

(**) SIS(0): Depth 24, (--) framebuffer bpp 32

(==) SIS(0): RGB weight 888

(==) SIS(0): Default visual is TrueColor

(==) SIS(0): Using gamma correction (1.0, 1.0, 1.0)

(--) SIS(0): Video BIOS version "1.10.00" found at 0xc0000

(**) SIS(0): Option "ForceCRT2Type" "TV"

(**) SIS(0): Option "EnableSiSCtrl" "true"

(==) SIS(0): Using HW cursor

(==) SIS(0): Color HW cursor is enabled

(II) SIS(0): Using VRAM command queue, size 512k

(II) SIS(0): Hotkey display switching is enabled

(II) SIS(0): WARNING: Using the Hotkey might freeze your machine, regardless

(II) SIS(0):    whether enabled or disabled. This is no driver bug.

(**) SIS(0): CRT2 type shall be TV

(**) SIS(0): SiSCtrl utility interface is enabled

(==) SIS(0): CRT1 gamma correction is enabled

(==) SIS(0): Usage of built-in modes is enabled

(==) SIS(0): DRI enabled

(II) SIS(0): Xv: Chroma key is of same format as video source

(--) SIS(0): DIMM0 is DDR SDRAM

(--) SIS(0): DIMM1 is not installed

(--) SIS(0): DIMM2 is not installed

(--) SIS(0): DIMM3 is not installed

(--) SIS(0): DRAM type: DDR SDRAM

(--) SIS(0): Memory clock: 133.634 MHz

(--) SIS(0): DRAM bus width: 64 bit

(--) SIS(0): Linear framebuffer at 0xE0000000

(--) SIS(0): MMIO registers at 0xEC000000

(--) SIS(0): VideoRAM: 32768 KB

(II) SIS(0): Using 31744K of framebuffer memory

(--) SIS(0): Hardware supports one video overlay

(--) SIS(0): Detected SiS301B (DH) video bridge (Revision 0xb1)

(--) SIS(0): SiS30x: Detected TV connected to COMPOSITE output

(--) SIS(0): CRT1 (VGA) connection detected

(--) SIS(0): Detected default TV standard PAL

(II) SIS(0): Forced re-detection of secondary VGA, sensing via DDC

(II) SIS(0): Do DDC answer

(--) SIS(0): No secondary VGA connection detected

(II) SIS(0): CRT2 gamma correction is enabled

(--) SIS(0): Using Xv overlay by default on CRT1

(--) SIS(0): Memory bandwidth at 32 bpp is 534.536 MHz

(--) SIS(0): Bandwidth reserved for CRT2 is 72 Mhz

(--) SIS(0): Bandwidth available for CRT1 is 462.536 MHz

(II) Loading sub module "ddc"

(II) LoadModule: "ddc"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/libddc.a

(II) Module ddc: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

   compiled for 4.3.0.1, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: XFree86 Video Driver, version 0.6

(--) SIS(0): CRT1 DDC probing failed

(II) Loading sub module "ddc"

(II) LoadModule: "ddc"

(II) Reloading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/libddc.a

(II) Loading sub module "vbe"

(II) LoadModule: "vbe"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/libvbe.a

(II) Module vbe: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

   compiled for 4.3.0.1, module version = 1.1.0

   ABI class: XFree86 Video Driver, version 0.6

(II) Loading sub module "int10"

(II) LoadModule: "int10"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/linux/libint10.a

(II) Module int10: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

   compiled for 4.3.0.1, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: XFree86 Video Driver, version 0.6

(II) SIS(0): initializing int10

(II) SIS(0): Primary V_BIOS segment is: 0xc000

(II) SIS(0): VESA BIOS detected

(II) SIS(0): VESA VBE Version 3.0

(II) SIS(0): VESA VBE Total Mem: 32768 kB

(II) SIS(0): VESA VBE OEM: SiS

(II) SIS(0): VESA VBE OEM Software Rev: 1.0

(II) SIS(0): VESA VBE OEM Vendor: Silicon Integrated Systems Corp.

(II) SIS(0): VESA VBE OEM Product: 6325

(II) SIS(0): VESA VBE OEM Product Rev: 1.10.00

(II) Loading sub module "ddc"

(II) LoadModule: "ddc"

(II) Reloading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/libddc.a

(II) SIS(0): VESA VBE DDC supported

(II) SIS(0): VESA VBE DDC Level none

(II) SIS(0): VESA VBE DDC transfer in appr. 0 sec.

(II) SIS(0): VESA VBE DDC read failed

(==) SIS(0): Min pixel clock is 12 MHz

(--) SIS(0): Max pixel clock is 320 MHz

(II) SIS(0): Replaced entire mode list with built-in modes

(II) SIS(0): "Unknown reason" in the following list means that the mode

(II) SIS(0): is not supported on the chipset/bridge/current output device.

(WW) SIS(0): TV: Using default hsync range of 28.00-33.00kHz

(WW) SIS(0): TV: using default vrefresh range of 43.00-72.00Hz

(II) SIS(0): Clock range:  12.00 to 320.94 MHz

(II) SIS(0): Not using default mode "800x600" (hsync out of range)

(II) SIS(0): Not using default mode "800x600" (hsync out of range)

(II) SIS(0): Not using default mode "800x600" (hsync out of range)

(II) SIS(0): Not using default mode "800x600" (hsync out of range)

(II) SIS(0): Not using default mode "800x600" (hsync out of range)

(II) SIS(0): Not using default mode "800x600" (hsync out of range)

(II) SIS(0): Not using default mode "800x600" (hsync out of range)

(II) SIS(0): Not using default mode "800x600" (hsync out of range)

(II) SIS(0): Not using default mode "640x480" (hsync out of range)

(II) SIS(0): Not using default mode "640x480" (hsync out of range)

(II) SIS(0): Not using default mode "640x480" (hsync out of range)

(II) SIS(0): Not using default mode "640x480" (hsync out of range)

(II) SIS(0): Not using default mode "640x480" (hsync out of range)

(II) SIS(0): Not using default mode "640x480" (hsync out of range)

(II) SIS(0): Not using default mode "640x480" (hsync out of range)

(II) SIS(0): Not using default mode "720x480" (unknown reason)

(II) SIS(0): Not using default mode "720x576" (hsync out of range)

(II) SIS(0): Not using default mode "1024x768" (hsync out of range)

(II) SIS(0): Not using default mode "1024x768" (hsync out of range)

(II) SIS(0): Not using default mode "1024x768" (hsync out of range)

(II) SIS(0): Not using default mode "1024x768" (hsync out of range)

(II) SIS(0): Not using default mode "1024x768" (hsync out of range)

(II) SIS(0): Not using default mode "1024x768" (hsync out of range)

(II) SIS(0): Not using default mode "1024x768" (hsync out of range)

(II) SIS(0): Not using default mode "1280x1024" (unknown reason)

(II) SIS(0): Not using default mode "1280x1024" (unknown reason)

(II) SIS(0): Not using default mode "1280x1024" (unknown reason)

(II) SIS(0): Not using default mode "1280x1024" (unknown reason)

(II) SIS(0): Not using default mode "1600x1200" (unknown reason)

(II) SIS(0): Not using default mode "1600x1200" (unknown reason)

(II) SIS(0): Not using default mode "1600x1200" (unknown reason)

(II) SIS(0): Not using default mode "1600x1200" (unknown reason)

(II) SIS(0): Not using default mode "1600x1200" (unknown reason)

(II) SIS(0): Not using default mode "1600x1200" (unknown reason)

(II) SIS(0): Not using default mode "1600x1200" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) SIS(0): Not using default mode "400x300" (hsync out of range)

(II) SIS(0): Not using default mode "512x384" (hsync out of range)

(II) SIS(0): Not using default mode "1920x1440" (unknown reason)

(II) SIS(0): Not using default mode "1920x1440" (unknown reason)

(II) SIS(0): Not using default mode "1920x1440" (unknown reason)

(II) SIS(0): Not using default mode "1920x1440" (unknown reason)

(II) SIS(0): Not using default mode "1920x1440" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) SIS(0): Not using default mode "1920x1440" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) SIS(0): Not using default mode "2048x1536" (unknown reason)

(II) SIS(0): Not using default mode "2048x1536" (unknown reason)

(II) SIS(0): Not using default mode "2048x1536" (unknown reason)

(II) SIS(0): Not using default mode "2048x1536" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) SIS(0): Not using default mode "2048x1536" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) SIS(0): Not using default mode "800x480" (unknown reason)

(II) SIS(0): Not using default mode "800x480" (unknown reason)

(II) SIS(0): Not using default mode "800x480" (unknown reason)

(II) SIS(0): Not using default mode "1024x576" (unknown reason)

(II) SIS(0): Not using default mode "1024x576" (unknown reason)

(II) SIS(0): Not using default mode "1024x576" (unknown reason)

(II) SIS(0): Not using default mode "1280x720" (unknown reason)

(II) SIS(0): Not using default mode "1280x720" (unknown reason)

(II) SIS(0): Not using default mode "1280x720" (unknown reason)

(II) SIS(0): Not using default mode "1280x960" (unknown reason)

(II) SIS(0): Not using default mode "1280x960" (unknown reason)

(II) SIS(0): Not using default mode "1280x768" (unknown reason)

(II) SIS(0): Not using default mode "1400x1050" (unknown reason)

(II) SIS(0): Not using default mode "1400x1050" (unknown reason)

(II) SIS(0): Not using default mode "1152x864" (unknown reason)

(II) SIS(0): Not using default mode "1152x864" (unknown reason)

(II) SIS(0): Not using default mode "848x480" (unknown reason)

(II) SIS(0): Not using default mode "848x480" (unknown reason)

(II) SIS(0): Not using default mode "856x480" (unknown reason)

(II) SIS(0): Not using default mode "856x480" (unknown reason)

(II) SIS(0): Not using default mode "1360x768" (unknown reason)

(II) SIS(0): Not using default mode "768x576" (hsync out of range)

(II) SIS(0): Not using mode "800x600" (no mode of this name)

(--) SIS(0): Virtual size is 640x480 (pitch 640)

(**) SIS(0): *Default mode "640x480": 25.1 MHz, 31.3 kHz, 59.7 Hz

(II) SIS(0): Modeline "640x480"   25.06  640 656 752 800  480 490 492 525 -hsync -vsync

(**) SIS(0):  Default mode "640x400": 25.1 MHz, 31.6 kHz, 71.6 Hz

(II) SIS(0): Modeline "640x400"   25.06  640 656 752 792  400 413 415 442 -hsync +vsync

(**) SIS(0):  Default mode "320x240": 12.5 MHz, 31.3 kHz, 60.7 Hz (D)

(II) SIS(0): Modeline "320x240"   12.53  320 328 376 400  240 245 246 258 doublescan -hsync -vsync

(**) SIS(0):  Default mode "320x200": 12.5 MHz, 31.3 kHz, 70.9 Hz (D)

(II) SIS(0): Modeline "320x200"   12.53  320 328 376 400  200 206 207 221 doublescan -hsync +vsync

(==) SIS(0): DPI set to (75, 75)

(II) Loading sub module "fb"

(II) LoadModule: "fb"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/libfb.a

(II) Module fb: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

   compiled for 4.3.0.1, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: XFree86 ANSI C Emulation, version 0.2

(II) SIS(0): Accel enabled

(II) Loading sub module "xaa"

(II) LoadModule: "xaa"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/libxaa.a

(II) Module xaa: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

   compiled for 4.3.0.1, module version = 1.1.0

   ABI class: XFree86 Video Driver, version 0.6

(II) Loading sub module "dri"

(II) LoadModule: "dri"

(II) Reloading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/extensions/libdri.a

(II) UnloadModule: "dri"

(EE) SIS: Failed to load module "dri" (once-only module, 0)

(EE) SIS(0): Remove >Load "dri"< from the Module section of your XF86Config file

(--) Depth 24 pixmap format is 32 bpp

(II) do I need RAC?  No, I don't.

(II) resource ranges after preInit:

   [0] 0   0   0xec000000 - 0xec01ffff (0x20000) MX[B]

   [1] 0   0   0xe0000000 - 0xe7ffffff (0x8000000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

   [3] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [4] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0xec104000 - 0xec104fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0xec103000 - 0xec1030ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [9] -1   0   0xec102000 - 0xec1021ff (0x200) MX[B]

   [10] -1   0   0xec101000 - 0xec101fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [11] -1   0   0xec100000 - 0xec100fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [12] -1   0   0xe8000000 - 0xe7ffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

   [13] -1   0   0xec000000 - 0xec01ffff (0x20000) MX[B](B)

   [14] -1   0   0xe0000000 - 0xe7ffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

   [15] 0   0   0x000a0000 - 0x000affff (0x10000) MS[B](OprU)

   [16] 0   0   0x000b0000 - 0x000b7fff (0x8000) MS[B](OprU)

   [17] 0   0   0x000b8000 - 0x000bffff (0x8000) MS[B](OprU)

   [18] 0   0   0x0000d000 - 0x0000d07f (0x80) IX[B]

   [19] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [20] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [21] -1   0   0x0000e400 - 0x0000e4ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [22] -1   0   0x0000e000 - 0x0000e0ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [23] -1   0   0x00004000 - 0x0000400f (0x10) IX[B]

   [24] -1   0   0x00001080 - 0x0000109f (0x20) IX[B]

   [25] -1   0   0x0000d000 - 0x0000d07f (0x80) IX[B](B)

   [26] 0   0   0x000003b0 - 0x000003bb (0xc) IS[B]

   [27] 0   0   0x000003c0 - 0x000003df (0x20) IS[B]

(II) Loading sub module "vbe"

(II) LoadModule: "vbe"

(II) Reloading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/libvbe.a

(II) Loading sub module "int10"

(II) LoadModule: "int10"

(II) Reloading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/linux/libint10.a

(II) SIS(0): initializing int10

(II) SIS(0): Primary V_BIOS segment is: 0xc000

(II) SIS(0): VESA BIOS detected

(II) SIS(0): VESA VBE Version 3.0

(II) SIS(0): VESA VBE Total Mem: 32768 kB

(II) SIS(0): VESA VBE OEM: SiS

(II) SIS(0): VESA VBE OEM Software Rev: 1.0

(II) SIS(0): VESA VBE OEM Vendor: Silicon Integrated Systems Corp.

(II) SIS(0): VESA VBE OEM Product: 6325

(II) SIS(0): VESA VBE OEM Product Rev: 1.10.00

(II) SIS(0): vgaHWGetIOBase: hwp->IOBase is 0x03d0, hwp->PIOOffset is 0xcc80

(==) SIS(0): Write-combining range (0xe0000000,0x2000000)

(II) SIS(0): Setting standard mode 0x62

(NI) SIS(0): DRI not supported on this chipset

(II) SIS(0): RENDER acceleration enabled

(II) SIS(0): Frame Buffer From (0,0) To (640,12696)

(II) SIS(0): Using XFree86 Acceleration Architecture (XAA)

   Screen to screen bit blits

   Solid filled rectangles

   8x8 mono pattern filled rectangles

   8x8 color pattern filled rectangles

   Solid Lines

   Dashed Lines

   Offscreen Pixmaps

   Setting up tile and stipple cache:

      32 128x128 slots

      32 256x256 slots

      15 512x512 slots

      32 8x8 color pattern slots

(==) SIS(0): Backing store disabled

(==) SIS(0): Silken mouse enabled

(II) SIS(0): Using SiS300/315/330 series HW Xv by default on CRT1

(II) SIS(0): Direct rendering disabled

(==) RandR enabled

(II) Setting vga for screen 0.

(II) Initializing built-in extension MIT-SHM

(II) Initializing built-in extension XInputExtension

(II) Initializing built-in extension XTEST

(II) Initializing built-in extension XKEYBOARD

(II) Initializing built-in extension LBX

(II) Initializing built-in extension XC-APPGROUP

(II) Initializing built-in extension SECURITY

(II) Initializing built-in extension XINERAMA

(II) Initializing built-in extension XFree86-Bigfont

(II) Initializing built-in extension RENDER

(II) Initializing built-in extension RANDR

(II) Keyboard "Keyboard[0]" handled by legacy driver

(**) Option "Protocol" "imps/2"

(**) Mouse[1]: Protocol: "imps/2"

(**) Option "CorePointer"

(**) Mouse[1]: Core Pointer

(**) Mouse[1]: Emulate3Buttons, Emulate3Timeout: 50

(==) Mouse[1]: Buttons: 3

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Mouse[1]" (type: MOUSE)

(II) Mouse[1]: ps2EnableDataReporting: succeeded

(II) SIS(0): Restoring by setting old mode 0x30

   *** If unresolved symbols were reported above, they might not

   *** be the reason for the server aborting.

Fatal server error:

Caught signal 11.  Server aborting

When reporting a problem related to a server crash, please send

the full server output, not just the last messages.

This can be found in the log file "/var/log/XFree86.1.log".

Please report problems to xfree86@xfree86.org.

   *** If unresolved symbols were reported above, they might not

   *** be the reason for the server aborting.

FatalError re-entered, aborting

Caught signal 8.  Server aborting

```

(II) SIS(0): Restoring by setting old mode 0x30

hm, muss mir das was sagen? er will wohl den gfx-modus wechseln, und dann is ende ...

----------

## firefly

ich glaub der grund liegt in diesen beiden zeilen:

 *Quote:*   

> (EE) SIS: Failed to load module "dri" (once-only module, 0) 
> 
> (EE) SIS(0): Remove >Load "dri"< from the Module section of your XF86Config file

 

komentiere mal die zeile , welche da angegeben ist, in der config aus und probier es nochmal.

wenn es dann geht, wäre es sinnvoll es so zu machen wie mein zweiter sprich die 2 layouts in getrennte X-configs zu machen. Und in des config für den TV das laden des dri modules zu deaktivieren.

----------

## firefly

wenn das auch nicht funktioniert probier mal aus ob es bei dir überhaupt möglich ist 2 XServer mit der selben Config zu starten.

Sprich einmal nur "startx" und auf einer 2. Konsole "startx -- :1"

----------

## der_flo

2. xsession kann ich aufmachen

aber dri auszukommentieren hat nix gebracht ...

----------

## firefly

du kannst 2 XSessions starten unter denen du mit alt+strg+F7/F8 wechseln kannst ??

wenn ja dann erzeuge 2 X-configs , die eine für deinen Monitor und die andere für den TV(z.b. XF86Config-monitor und XF86Config-tv).

und gibst dann beim starten der 2 Sessions jeweils eine der beiden configs an

z.b.

startx -- -config XF86config-monitor

 für den Monitor

und mit dem zusätzlichen parameter :1 und der anderen config startest du dann die 2. Session.

gruß

firefly

----------

## schmutzfinger

@firefly

dann hat man aber genau das problem, das man immer nur ein bild gleichzeitig hat. hat man auf f7 die config für den monitor, dann ist aufm tv nix zu sehen, und auf f8 genau andersrum.

also entweder patchen und 2 x server gleichzeitig sehen und bedienen können, oder eben einen der beide gleichzeitig macht. nur hat man bei der 2. lösung das problem das 3d nicht wirklich befriedigend läuft (ausser man hat ne teure maxtor graka)

----------

## firefly

wirklich ?? ich kenne das nur wenn man 2 server mit der selben config laufen läßt.

Wird etwa beim Umschalten der 2. XServer angehalten bzw die anzeige abgeschalten ?? glaub ich irgentwie nicht.(soll jetzt nicht beleidigent wirken da spricht nur etwas unwissheit in dieser hinsicht  :Smile:  )

Ich glaube, das wenn man 2 configs  mit unterschiedlichen Monitor konfigurationen hat,  z.b Monitor und TV-out das dann beide anzeigen simultan angezeigt werden.

gruß

firefly

----------

## firefly

Habs grad ausprobiert und es geht doch nicht so wie ich es mir gedacht hatte.

Es wird mit einer Grafikkarte nur die anzeige aktiviert dessen virtuelle konsole auch per alt-strg-F7/F8 ausgewählt worden ist.

Das so whol nur wenn man ne neue Grafikkarte hat die von haus aus 2 getrennte Displays simultan unterstüzt( wie die ATI Radeon9600 ond neuer)

gruß

firefly

----------

## der_flo

was soll ich jetzt machen?

ich versuche jetzt, doch noch, den dualhead-modus ordentlich zum laufen zu bringen, ansonsten muss ich auf die 2-gfx-karten-lösung von schmutzfinger zurückgreifen.

----------

